# 32 spokes VS 36 spokes - Big Difference?



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a question for all you heavy weights. 
Is 36 spokes significantly stronger than 32 spokes? With mediocre rims with mediocre spokes, I think 36 spokes would be better, but with high end rims and spokes with good reputations, I think 36 spokes would be little redundant. Thoughts?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

36x 4 cross is measurably stronger and stiffer than 32 3 cross.

Whether it is significant or not depends on the rider/terrain.

Read sheldon browns website, he knows more about wheels than anybody.

I run 36 4x back, 32 3x front. The weight is negligible and it looks good too.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I just realized I read Sheldon's site regarding wheels few weeks ago but totally forgot about it. 

My stock wheels (Alex EN24) with 32 spokes (15gauge) held up rather well (rigid 29er, 220 lb, lots of jumps and drops), so I was thinking 32 was enough for me (even though I wasn't all that confident from time to time), especially since the website I'm trying to buy new wheels from has only Hope hubs with 36 spokes and Hadley hubs with 32 spokes (the price for both is very similar to each other that fit my budget). I think I'm 90% sure I'm gonna go with Hope hub with 36 spokes, and change the hub when the time comes.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

36 in the rear for sure, the front can get away with 32. But at 220, you're just a baby clyde, 32 in the rear could be enough.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

markymark said:


> 36 in the rear for sure, the front can get away with 32. But at 220, you're just a baby clyde, 32 in the rear could be enough.


Thanks, I think 32 is enough too (rear stock wheel finally gave in and needed to be trued), but I think I would rather be safe than sorry, being on a rigid with lots of air time and all.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not a baby clyde weighting in at 270 not geared up and I have never had a problem with my 32 spoke wheels, both front and rear. I have run both hopes and hadleys in the past and just built up another set if hadleys. While Iam bout on a ridged I do ride really hard with drops, hard tick gardens, and all the stuff that comes with AM thought DH riding and the 32 spoke wheels have never let me down


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

What kind of rims and spokes do you have on your wheels?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

When sapim race spokes are only 40 cents a piece, its not worth using any low quality spoke. 32 is fine for basically everyone, rim selection counts much more. You might trash a 400g 36 spoke wheel, but a solid 500g rim with 32 spokes would hold up.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

But is there a reason to NOT go with a 36 spoke wheel is the price is the same or within a few bucks, and the weight difference is negligible? To me the peace of mind is priceless, granted you can bust a 36h wheel just the same as a 32h.


----------



## captdee (Jan 9, 2007)

Have about that got my question answered before I could post it. Thanks Guys


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Nubster said:


> But is there a reason to NOT go with a 36 spoke wheel is the price is the same or within a few bucks, and the weight difference is negligible? To me the peace of mind is priceless, granted you can bust a 36h wheel just the same as a 32h.


I don't see why not, although most "stock" wheels come with 32 spokes and, though overall price for the parts are negligible, "stock" wheels tend to be a lot cheaper. Pro Wheel Builder has a lot of "package" wheels with 32 spokes, and to have the same rim/spoke/hub with 36 spokes, you have to "custom" order it, and the difference between the two is around $60 for Flow rims, DT 14g spokes, and Hope hubs.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

another bonus: 36 hole rims are lighter than 32


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Nubster said:


> But is there a reason to NOT go with a 36 spoke wheel is the price is the same or within a few bucks, and the weight difference is negligible? To me the peace of mind is priceless, granted you can bust a 36h wheel just the same as a 32h.


Like others have said.. really just availability of the wheels/hubs. 36 isnt really uncommon, but its much less common than 32 spoke stuff.

I was 220lb a couple years ago, and rode around on 20/24 spoke wheels. They were heavy as hell, but they didnt break. 32 really is pretty solid, and confidence inspiring. Just gotta trust the gear. I wouldnt go out of my way to look for 36, especially if your lower end 32 spoke wheels held up just fine.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

32h only came about as a way to save money for mass manufacturers. 

Read any wheel building 'bible' and they all have paragraphs devoted to why the 36 h wheel is superior.

If your bike comes with 32 then so be it, but if you're a clyde building a new set of wheels - 36h ftw!

and just to stir things up a bit, 3x is stronger than 4x any day of the week.


----------



## TheAntiSpoke (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, 36h = peace of mind. More important of an issue is custom vs. stock. At your weight you should have nothing to worry about on a custom 32h build (with quality materials), whereas a 32h stock wheel leaves more to be desired.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

markymark said:


> Read any wheel building 'bible' and they all have paragraphs devoted to why the 36 h wheel is superior.


I havent read one that says anything similar to that..

32 spoke is rock solid, and its about as many spokes as anyone is going to need. Big riders need strong rims, spoke count is almost irrelevant. A beefy rim laced 28h is better for big riders than a noodle rim laced 36. Your confidence should come from your rim selection... a weak rim is going to be weak no matter what.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

A wheel is a combination of all parts.
Just because the industry standard is 32 does not make it the best for all people.

We are not talking the worlds biggest difference here.
There is not real reason not to go 36. I like mine because it looks good. The peace of mind from extra strength is secondary.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I should add that even though I am a clyde that rides quite serious downhills (even got down the Fort William world champ course) and jumps on a daily basis using 400g rims I never need to true my wheels.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I was riding dtswiss 14/15g spokes with mavic en521 rims. I just built up some new wheels with the same but with wtb frequancy i23 rims. Today will be my first ride on them duo I will report back later today.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> I havent read one that says anything similar to that..


try reading Jobst Brandt or Gerd Schraner


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have any techie input, but my 32H stock wheel caved, I upgraded to a 36H Alex Rim DP20 and it's been solid ever since. I'm a superduper clyde.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

mark! said:


> I don't have any techie input, but my 32H stock wheel caved, I upgraded to a 36H Alex Rim DP20 and it's been solid ever since. I'm a superduper clyde.


My stock Alex EN24 with 32H held up rather well on my rigid at 220 lb, but I did manage to bend the rear wheel a bit. I just ordered Flow with 36H, looking forward to stomping the hell out of them.:thumbsup:


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

4nbstd said:


> My stock Alex EN24 with 32H held up rather well on my rigid at 220 lb, but I did manage to bend the rear wheel a bit. I just ordered Flow with 36H, looking forward to stomping the hell out of them.:thumbsup:


I think, in my inexperienced opinion, from what I've read, the issue with me was more single walled rim than spoke count. The rear rim held up ok, until I was stupid, causing the issue myself and taking a huge drop, AND not landing right, which with any 29er, landing wrong anywhere could cause an issue. I've beaten my DP20 lightly and have been impressed as to how it's holding up so far.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

mark! said:


> I think, in my inexperienced opinion, from what I've read, the issue with me was more single walled rim than spoke count. The rear rim held up ok, until I was stupid, causing the issue myself and taking a huge drop, AND not landing right, which with any 29er, landing wrong anywhere could cause an issue. I've beaten my DP20 lightly and have been impressed as to how it's holding up so far.


Ya, I think rim/spoke material/quality is just as important. But all things being equal, 36H wouldn't hurt more than 32H.


----------



## Mindsai (Sep 26, 2011)

Has anyone noticed if there is a noticeable difference in lateral flex between 32 h and 36 h for 29er wheels? I am about 240lbs and I am currently running hand built wheels w/ Hope Pro 2's and 29er Flow rims, 32 h and I can feel quite a lot of flex when the wheel is under load when corning. I know 29er wheels will always flex more than 26" wheels but will 36 h really mitigate wagon wheel flex?


----------



## HOV (Apr 16, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> I havent read one that says anything similar to that..
> 
> 32 spoke is rock solid, and its about as many spokes as anyone is going to need. Big riders need strong rims, spoke count is almost irrelevant. A beefy rim laced 28h is better for big riders than a noodle rim laced 36. Your confidence should come from your rim selection... a weak rim is going to be weak no matter what.


3 week late reply...

"The Bicycle Wheel" by Jobst Brandt does make a case for 36h wheels being stronger. The book also states that the strength of a wheel comes from the qualities and tension of the spokes, not from the rims.


----------



## rainking (Aug 20, 2011)

*36h FTW*

Running 36h front and back on *both * road and mountain after tiring of constant wheel maintenance. More time on the bike, less time truing wheels. This includes custom-builds. That is to say, 32h wheels that were properly tensioned, using quality spokes (I forget the gauge and butting), brass nipples and quality rims. I don't think about the wheels much any longer, only exploding freehubs.

YMMV.


----------



## thesenator (Jul 26, 2007)

*Agreed.*



Nubster said:


> But is there a reason to NOT go with a 36 spoke wheel is the price is the same or within a few bucks, and the weight difference is negligible? To me the peace of mind is priceless, granted you can bust a 36h wheel just the same as a 32h.


Why wouldn't one choose 36h? Are you going to notice the weight of 4 spokes? Some wheelsets have only 28 or spokes, Why not go with those?


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

thesenator said:


> Why wouldn't one choose 36h? Are you going to notice the weight of 4 spokes? Some wheelsets have only 28 or spokes, Why not go with those?


You can find any MTB wheel parts in 32h. That's probably the main reason.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

aBicycle said:


> You can find any MTB wheel parts in 32h. That's probably the main reason.


Ya, the only reason I'd considered 32H was because it was readily available from many websites/stores. But I went with 36 once I found out about Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels and his price. :thumbsup:


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got em today and went for a quick 10mile ride.

Flow with SS CK hub, 36 spokes (DT Swiss 14g), 4 cross.


----------



## Andre2b (Sep 7, 2012)

EDIT: Ooops wrong thread.

But on a matter, personally me decided to go with 32 Only because of a popularity. But 36 do give me "peace of mind" and 4x just looks better


----------



## HarryBeaver (Sep 3, 2012)

> When sapim race spokes are only 40 cents a piece, its not worth using any low quality spoke. 32 is fine for basically everyone, rim selection counts much more. You might trash a 400g 36 spoke wheel, but a solid 500g rim with 32 spokes would hold up.


This.


----------



## Tillers_Rule (Sep 11, 2004)

Have 36H rear, 32H front on my 26'er. Chris King hubs, Mavic 819 rims and they've been absolutely bullet proof. I plan on using the King hubs and building up some new wheels for my new 29'er with Flow rims. The 36r/32f is a great combination.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> I should add that even though I am a clyde that rides quite serious downhills (even got down the Fort William world champ course) and jumps on a daily basis using 400g rims I never need to true my wheels.


That's good to know, sort of--but you may be 210 lbs.--we can't tell from your post. Some of us are pushing 300 lbs or more, with 30 lbs of that from a loaded back rack directly over the rear wheel, and we want to bomb down mountain trails too.


----------



## zerodish (Jun 17, 2006)

A 36 spoke wheel will break spokes half as often as a 32 spoke wheel. I have broke 5 spokes in 120000 miles and 3 of those were defective. For Spoke Nerds Only - Wheel Fanatyk


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

zerodish said:


> A 36 spoke wheel will break spokes half as often as a 32 spoke wheel.


And your proof for this is....?


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is 36 stronger than 32. yes. The main thing though is that wheels are a system.
Wider bracing angle and an offset rim to balance the angles will give you a much stronger wheel. Rim structure is more important than number of spokes too.
If you want a strong wheel use a strong rim with quality hubs and spokes. 32 is fine with quality parts up to 300ish LB. Always exceptions to this. An XC rim will be a noodle regardless of 36 spokes and a DH rim will be strong as hell with 32.

Something like an Ibis 942,742 with boost will hold up to incredible amount of abuse and weight.


----------



## TomBrooklyn (Jul 18, 2008)

On a road bike, with me and my gear weighing 300 to 325, I ran on 36 spoke STEEL rims. For a mountain bike, with Aluminum rims, 40 spokes sounds like the minimum requirement for a heavy rider who wants to ride trails and do a few drops and get a little air.

Or maybe heavy riders should be on DH rims. I'm not aware of what DH rims are or where to get them, but someone above mentioned them. 

I can understand why the manufacturers are not equipping their bikes standard with that kind of wheel; but it would be nice if they offered it as an option for us heavy guys.


----------

